# Where to watch NHL in Dubai



## MikeAlphaWhiskey (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey All! 

As an avid hockey fan, I have yet to find a venue that plays NHL games here in Dubai. I am not picky about the teams, just trying have a little bit of home in my regular life. Hoping to find a spot that fans of the sport can get together, watch the game, and share some Ice Hockey passion.

This thread also extends to any of the Russian or European leagues as well! Any Ice Hockey will do! 

All the Best, 

Mike


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't seen it in any bar but it is on TV, Fox and/or OSN Sports I think, usually record and watch. Also I did go and watch a Dubai Mighty Camels who play in the 5 team EHL in the Dubai Mall - recreational level but it wasn't bad!

If you find a bar showing it let me know!


----------



## snoopsi443 (Nov 17, 2013)

Did you find a place.. would love to see the Canadians winning the Stanley this time around


----------

